# Elektra Micro Casa



## Mondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi

I've just come across a second hand micro casa a leva. Does anybody know where I can get parts? Im missing specifically the drip tray. (could even be in Italy)

Any advice at all gratefully accepted, Im yet to power it up and don't really know what I'm doing.

Thanks


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Mondo

try this link

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product.php/971/-drip-tray---complete---chrome---elektra

i have used them before for parts for my EMC. They were very helpful and even provided an exploded parts diagram

As for advice, grind fairly fine and tamp light! (49mm tamp if you don't already have one) pull the lever all the way down, hold it there for between 5 and 10 seconds (depending on the beans) until you get the first drip. gently release the lever until you feel it has even pressure.

Any problems feel free to drop me a pm


----------



## crowstone68 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a brass and copper Elektra microcasa a leva. I've had it about 10 years now and I'm considering selling it as I also have an automatic coffee machine. Does anyone know what its value is likely to be? It's in perfect condition, but doesn't have the eagle on top (if that makes any difference).

David

Edit Link removed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi David unsure of the value of your item . Coffeechap when he pops on might have a better idea .

I have amended your post as it contain a link to a coffee related business . I you wish to advertise on here the please contact Glenn re advertising rates . Until then if you could respect the forum advertisers and not link your business in posts I would appreciate it .

what machine did you upgrade to btw ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hi sorry to have missed this, typically the microcasa will fetch up to £500 used depending on condition


----------

